# Do you pay attention to your quote notifications?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to. Now I just ignore them. I have over 100 piled up. :um


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Making a conscious effort too.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

what else would i get excited about


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They are sent as emails.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Of course. I love getting notifications! It's the first place my eyes go whenever I come on SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, I have to.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes. It would be a shame to miss some of them.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

It's all I have to live for man


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Yes, but I disabled the emails because that was just double information.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

It's intrigues me like nothing else.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I notice them and usually check them. I don't like leaving them from one day to another. I may simply not reply to some of them or delay the moment I reply.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, I'm always glad when somone takes notice of my ramblings.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I look at the top right hand corner every time I log on. If I see a notification or two, I quickly click on them to see what someone has said. I read all responses to my posts.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I look...and see that while I may have been quoted, I have no vms, pms, or friend requests.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

East said:


> what else would i get excited about


^This I get giggly and excited when people respond to me. minus a couple of people though


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Of course, it's not like I get 300 a day and am overwhelmed by them. If anything, it makes me feel a bit bad when I get no notifications. Makes it feel like I'm alone on this site, with no real interaction


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes. Notify me.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah. I tend to also respond to quotes if there's anything to add.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yes. Notify me.


done x5


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I look at all of them.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah, don't quote me though cuz my inbox keeps getting full.


Why bother with the message, just use the quote notifications then.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course. I have a pretty acute attention span to begin with and notice most things that many do not.

There's a habit that a lot of people here do that amuses me sometimes. Where they'll quote you, but then take your username out of the reply so you don't get notified of it. This usually happens during some sort of argument, so they do this because they can get the last word in and therby "win".

But with me, I always compulsively check all the threads that I previously posted in to see if any further posts were made after mine, so their little trick doesn't work on me. It's always amusing wondering what goes on through their minds when they think they've slipped one past me, only to find out they've been quoted by me yet again moments later.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Yesyesyes. I'm worried about the future condition of my index finger if I keep pressing refresh as much as I do.



> Of course. I have a pretty acute attention span to begin with and notice most things that many do not.
> 
> There's a habit that a lot of people here do that amuses me sometimes. Where they'll quote you, but then take your username out of the reply so you don't get notified of it. This usually happens during some sort of argument, so they do this because they can get the last word in and therby "win".
> 
> But with me, I always compulsively check all the threads that I previously posted in to see if any further posts were made after mine, so their little trick doesn't work on me. It's always amusing wondering what goes on through their minds when they think they've slipped one past me, only to find out they've been quoted by me yet again moments later.


Just checking


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> There's a habit that a lot of people here do that amuses me sometimes. Where they'll quote you, but then take your username out of the reply so you don't get notified of it. This usually happens during some sort of argument, so they do this because they can get the last word in and therby "win".
> 
> But with me, I always compulsively check all the threads that I previously posted in to see if any further posts were made after mine, so their little trick doesn't work on me. It's always amusing wondering what goes on through their minds when they think they've slipped one past me, only to find out they've been quoted by me yet again moments later.


Sounds hilarious.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not very quotable.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Sounds hilarious.


Indeed.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

essemsee said:


> Yeah, though I mostly do it because having a notification show in the upper right corner is annoying to me and I just want to get rid of it.


^^^

How the heck do people put up with unread notifications? I'm, like, OCD about it. MARK AS READ, NOW!! Get that distracting text off my screen.

Same with that warning about PMs being 90% full. MUST DELETE.

Anyway, of course I pay attention to them. Why would you opt to get them, only to ignore them...? (Maybe some people _like_ having the distraction at the top of the screen?)


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

No, I hate them. I click on the notifications thing just to check that it is a quote and not a message or something. After 30 or so of them I did finally open them and then close them without reading any so it would go away. I'm back to 6.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't find them as exciting as when I'm notified of a visitor message or private message, things like that. I don't know why. I certainly don't like to look at them when I know I've been quoted in more controversial threads because I always feel ****ty after online arguments. That's why I tend to stay away from political topics and such for the most part on here. I like debate in real life.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

LawfulStupid said:


> Yes, I'm always glad when somone takes notice of my ramblings.


My thoughts exactly (couldn't resist quoting you there because I just happened to notice, but it's also the truth).

In my case, it's a rare enough occurrence that they aren't exactly stacking up at overwhelming numbers anyway.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> They are sent as emails.


You can stop that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah, don't quote me though cuz my inbox keeps getting full.


My inbox only ever reached 96% but your cool so I'll get over that ...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I get a lot of quotes but very few VMs, PMs.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noooooooo!!! D:


I won't lie I've deleted stuff along the way :no :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. of course. I want to see what the people who have agreed with me have said ..... and also those who have .... agreed .  LOL


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Since I get post notifications in my email, the post quotes are kind of annoying and I tend to ignore them. I just click them to get rid of the bold number.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's an OCD thing for me, I can't stand having a bold number in the top right.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> ^This I get giggly and excited when people respond to me. minus a couple of people though


Hay! 
Hope I'm not one of the exceptions


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea. I kind of dislike that they're usually linked to a private post and you have to go to both to "mark" them off your list and empty your private messages thing.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

ImBrittany said:


> Hay!
> Hope I'm not one of the exceptions


I'm pretty sure I am.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea I do.nits a nice feeling seeing new notifications. Gets me wet


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I kind of have to. They pop up and blank out my screen until I press OK. I usually ignore replies from people I don't like though. Unless I'm not in a good mood.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got over 200 now...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I'm not getting many lately. Have cut my time down on SAS by a lot Sometimes I'm nervous to see them especialy if I posted on a topic with a debate, but I look at them all eventually.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i don't really get many quote notifications.. or notifications in general, so yeah, i do pay at least a little attention to them. i like getting them most of the time.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Absolutely. It's impossible for me not to pay attention to them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

251 ... they are piling up.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. the curiosity is too much to ignore them for me.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

I always check to see if I have any nice to see someone respond to my posts.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, otherwise I'd just feel like I was talking to myself.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

266 and counting ... wow.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes. Anxiously


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

273 ... dayum!


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I get a modest number of quotes, and occasional VMs or PMs.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Sometimes, I'm afraid to read the reply. After I type a controversial post, I immediately regret it and spend the rest of the day agonizing about the type of response I'll receive. This goes for all forums I participate at.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

290 now ...


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, I try. I would feel rude if someone asked me a question or something.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

yep. caring is sharing


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, but I'm always annoyed that people quote me instead just doing a mention @ my name. Because my quote is stuck there without me being able to edit or delete it. OCD :/


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Like no. I actually really get pissed when people quote me because it's annoying. Can't you just do a f**in mention? :? And the fact I have to click my pm and quote notifications. UGH! :mum


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

@LolaSummers why don't you put that in your signature so people know what you want?

never done a mention before now, don't know what it does... i don't think anyone has been mentioning me.

oh right, and i live for quote notifications. and possibly being mentioned if that happens one day.

*edit* looking at my profile i have been mentioned twice. yay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, I do. It doesn't happen too often, but it means that someone noticed me. Problem is, I don't usually have a response to what they say, so it looks like I am ignoring them.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> @LolaSummers why don't you put that in your signature so people know what you want?
> 
> never done a mention before now, don't know what it does... i don't think anyone has been mentioning me.
> 
> ...


 @andy1984 because I only want people to see my question, that's all I have to say. People just shouldn't talk to me  :no

Quoted and mentioned


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

@LolaSummers aw you care! :high5

and i don't know who Lana Del Rey is


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Yes, I do. It doesn't happen too often, but it means that someone noticed me. Problem is, I don't usually have a response to what they say, so it looks like I am ignoring them.


 I notice you. Repeatedly. I just don't say much because I'm not worthy. :lol


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

@andy1984 my caring has gone down a lot with you not knowing who she is. She is the female in my picture, a fantastic and beautiful singer, a model, somewhat an actress, my inspiration, and the love of my life (aside from my fiancé). Please get to know her and her music.

I didn't quote you because I know you live for it. :kma :evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I notice you. Repeatedly. I just don't say much because I'm not worthy. :lol


Aw, why wouldn't you be worthy? Everyone's worthy, I'm just not that interesting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Aw, why wouldn't you be worthy? Everyone's worthy, I'm just not that interesting.


 :lol

That was just my way of saying you're very pretty (according to your profile pics). And for some reason, your avatar really stands out and I always notice it.

Anyway, I notice pretty much everyone here (women especially, lol) but like you say, I don't always have something to say (believe it or not).

If you've been here a while, people probably notice you more than you think. I can only conclude there is more reading here than responding from most people. There are a lot of members but relatively few who post a lot.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> That was just my way of saying you're very pretty (according to your profile pics). And for some reason, your avatar really stands out and I always notice it.
> 
> ...


I figured that's what you meant, thanks I guess. It's true that you get noticed more if you been around longer and if you post a lot. I guess I need to post a bit more. Oh well, it's just nice to get noticed once in a while.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I figured that's what you meant, thanks I guess. It's true that you get noticed more if you been around longer and if you post a lot. I guess I need to post a bit more. Oh well, it's just nice to get noticed once in a while.


 Oh I didn't mean to imply you don't post enough to be noticed. I was just saying I don't think it's because you aren't interesting. A lot of people here just don't respond much unless they're mad at you. :lol

I post a lot because I'm always arguing with someone. That gets a lot of quotes but when I'm not arguing with someone, I am less likely to be quoted ten times for every post.

I've posted quite a few things I thought were pretty interesting (and yet were not very controversial) and they don't get a lot of quotes.

I guess I'm trying to say don't worry about it. It doesn't mean much.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply you don't post enough to be noticed. I was just saying I don't think it's because you aren't interesting. A lot of people here just don't respond much unless they're mad at you. :lol
> 
> I post a lot because I'm always arguing with someone. That gets a lot of quotes but when I'm not arguing with someone, I am less likely to be quoted ten times for every post.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's not a big deal. Thanks


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Sometimes, sometimes I'm so bored with debating stupid things that people had to live under a rock to not figure out that I give up.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Noticed & mentioned


Haha! Thanks @RadnessaurousRex


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Your very welcome @Crisigv
> 
> Did all my mentions show up lol


Oh yeah, they did.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

302 ... I'm a quote machine, baby!


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Not really. I check them but I don't hang off every notification. But there are posters that I notice and want to quote but I'm too nervous to quote or mention them and interrupt what they're doing.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, I just clear them out as I get them. Same with mentions. That way I know when someone is trying to get my attention or ask me something. I thought that's what everyone did.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you kidding? People so rarely pay attention to anything I say that every time I get a quote notification on SAS, I take a screenshot, paste it into MS Paint, then go to the quote and take a screenshot of that too and append it to the MS Paint image, print it in colour on A4 paper and frame it and put it on my wall. I reuse the frame, so the previous quote gets taken down and put underneath my pillow so that when I sleep, I can dream of seeing that quote notification in the hopes that it will inspire me to say something quoteworthy again.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It depends. Sometimes I will see that I have notifications when I'm in bed, like when I randomly wake up during the middle of my sleep. ...Yes, I check SAS during random wake ups...totally not an addict. But anyway, when I do that I'm way too sleepy to bother responding to them if it's a quote. I check them, then fall back to sleep and forget that I was quoted the morning after. It can be the same if I'm out during the day. I still check SAS from time to time when I'm out if its not too busy. But if I become busy with something, I'll forget about it.

Other than that, I mostly acknowledge when someone quotes me. Unless I don't think a reply from me would contribute anything else. So anyone out there, if for some reason you are disappointed in me not replying from a quote, theres a good chance I was in bed and sleepy zombie'd through my notifications and reading the posts. My sleep time is generally when the most people are on, and sometimes I get quoted overnight.

Like from right now, I'll be in bed too sleepy to reply.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I try to, but they are so rare, that i sometimes forget about them.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, because it's a rarity when I actually get quoted o__0


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

It's a thrill when you get that notification, so yes I certainly do pay attention.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

336 ... still haven't checked them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

393 ... I'll let it hit 400 then check. :sus


----------

